# Puppy Vaccinations



## Andy (Jul 27, 2005)

Do you have your dogs vaccinated? I know some who do and some who dont we had a dog who wasn't and lived till he was 14 and died of old age. I just got a puppy and the vet is making out if i dont spend £94 getting him jabbed he will die as soon as he sees another dog! I dont mind the cost etc and will get him done if its advisable but I have read the the jabs can cause just as bad reactions. 

So, who has had them and any adverse reactions and who hasn't had them done and had dogs die or get ill of the illness' the jab would of prevented?:hmm:


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Please get your puppies vaccinated - this is something I feel strongly about.

Our first puppy, a shetland sheepdog called Banjo contracted Parvo Virus after his first vaccination but before the full course, believed to have been transmitted into the house on the feet of a building crew who walked through the house to do some work in the garden.

He died a slow, painful, agonising death at the cost of almost a thousand pounds in medication. He was dead before he was 12 weeks old. I cannot describe how horrific his deteroriation was and how much the vets worked so hard to save him, and how much it scarred all of us, as if we had adhered to a proper quarantine it would not have happened.

We did not take him out, we were getting him vaccinated... we did not know that quarantine was so important and that the disease could be brought in on shoes.

If you have seen a dog suffer and die the way I have, you would always quarantine, and always get the vaccinations done ASAP. Not only get them vaccinated, make sure people take off their shoes before entering the house, do not allow other dogs into the house. When I had my GSD puppy we hosed down our other dog outside before he was allowed back into the house after walks - as a vet advised.

I don't know about other disease, but parvo virus is deadly, and just because some people are lucky that their dogs did not come into contact with it... to me it's just not worth that risk.


----------



## Andy (Jul 27, 2005)

See my vet said that he would be ok going out in the garden around other dogs as long as they were vaccinated etc.


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Andy said:


> See my vet said that he would be ok going out in the garden around other dogs as long as they were vaccinated etc.


I'd get a new vet that knows what they are talking about...


Parvo FAQs



> Parvo is highly contagious to unprotected dogs, and the virus can remain infectious in ground contaminated with fecal material for five months or more if conditions are favorable. Extremely hardy, most disinfectants cannot kill the virus, however chlorine bleach is the most effective and inexpensive agent that works, and is commonly used by veterinarians.
> 
> The ease with which infection with Parvo can occur in any unvaccinated dog must be stressed. The virus is extremely hardy in the environment. Withstanding wide temperature fluctuations and most cleaning agents. Parvo can be brought home to your dog on shoes, hands and even car tires. It can live for many months outside the animal. Any areas that are thought to be contaminated with parvo should be thoroughly washed with chlorine bleach diluted 1 ounce per quart of water.
> 
> Dogs and puppies can contract parvo even if they never leave their yards. Parvo virus, despite what you might hear, is NOT an airborne virus. It is excreted in the feces of infected dogs, and if someone -- human, dog, bird, etc. -- steps in (or otherwise comes in contact with) the excrement, the possibility for contamination is great. Some people speculate that birds invading a dog's food dish can deposit the parvovirus there. If you think you may have come in contact with parvovirus, a strong solution of bleach and water does kill the virus, so you can wash your shoes and clothes, even your hands with it, to reduce the risk of infecting your dog.


If your vet doesn't know this information I would seriously question their competence.


----------



## kerrie (May 29, 2006)

we have a new pup its costing £45 for her jabs and worth every penny we had a dog die of parvo when i was a kid it was horrible thing to watch


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Yes you can let them go around other dogs as long as they are vaccinated the other dogs that is

I have to agree every single one of mine have been vaccinated and im currently going through vaccinations with my 8 wk old she had her 1st done on thurdsday 

I dont understand where the £94 comes from as usually the vaccination courses at vets round here is no more than £35

Infact they have an offer on at vets for pets if its still going on i only paid £17.99 for Keonas course of vaccinations what you would pay for a yearly booster 

your best checking around for prices as £94 seems an awful lot of money for jabs


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

And I just paid attention to the £94 bit too.. which is over twice what it should cost for standard vaccinations - or is that for something extra on top?

My vet charges £40 for the vaccinations which includes free microchipping (saving £25 right there) and £25 for the yearly booster.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Plus local RSPCA's will micro chip for alot less than you would pay at the vets if the chip aint included with the jabs


----------



## Andy (Jul 27, 2005)

Sorry I should of elaborated...£94 is for jab, kennel cough vaccination, some Frontline and a worming tablet. Still seems expensive (i did get it done by the way). He has been out in the garden and around my mums playing in her garden with her dog who has been vaccinated too.

edit: its maybe expensive because the vet is one of these TV celebraty ones should of gone elsewhere!


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

You should really only keep to your own yard as they become immune to the bacterias in your own yard and you tend to know what and who has been in there too 

My lil gurl is with other dogs all the time but she lives with them and they are all vaccinated 

i dunno that seems about right for all you had done with puppy if he was flea an wormed too and the kennel cough


----------



## labmad (Sep 23, 2007)

The debate about vaccinations will ALWAYS be there......many agree with vaccinations, many disagree with vaccinations, just like dog food and diets etc

Take a look at Canine Health Concern for more info on a whole host of topics......I am all for natural products in many things, only a few months ago finding out about leading flea treatments and bad reactions in dogs.....also rymadyl, used so widely in the pet industry.....but many people don't know it was originally tested for the 'human' market until there were so many cases of BAD reactions......hey guess what.......so it was decided to introduce it into the pet market......UNBELEIVABLE


----------



## linda.t (Sep 28, 2007)

will u be putting your new dog in kennels because it only needs the k/c vaccination if it's going into kennels. i payed £18 for first vaccination & the same for the 2nd one which was 2 weeks later wormers are about £3 each i would ask for a break down of the bill if i were u, front line is about £20.plus which lasts 3 months but as he got fleas
linda


----------



## Andy (Jul 27, 2005)

I doubt he will go into kennels ever and no he hasn't got fleas. I think the jab was £49, the kennel cough jobby was £20, Frontline spot on stuff was £22 and the woming tablet £1.90 or something like that. I have been reading on the net and there are just as many people against vaccinations as for but I think to be on the safe side I will get the next jabs on Friday then probably not get anymore. According to one site the parvo virus was caused by a company growing a canine vaccination on cats brains that was infected with something else!


----------



## snakehead (May 21, 2007)

i always give a puppy its 1st corse of jabs but that where ends,my 4 yr old staffie had his 1st n now hes 4 n not bin bak 2 vets since.my friends r game keeps who all keep up 2 nine dogs which all live in out door kennals and r all working dogs n not 1 of em get there dogs jabbed.guess its a matter of opinion but i think the vets r pulling wool over peoples eyes: victory:


----------



## labmad (Sep 23, 2007)

snakehead said:


> i always give a puppy its 1st corse of jabs but that where ends,my 4 yr old staffie had his 1st n now hes 4 n not bin bak 2 vets since.my friends r game keeps who all keep up 2 nine dogs which all live in out door kennals and r all working dogs n not 1 of em get there dogs jabbed.guess its a matter of opinion but i think the vets r pulling wool over peoples eyes: victory:


ABSOLOUTLY - your dead right.......it's all about MONEY........this exsists in both pet and human circles........a very sad fact of life but unfortunately true


----------



## Schip (Mar 31, 2007)

This one is a right pain as far as we breeders are concerned.

Fact the manufacturers recommendation for most vaccines now is once every 3 yrs. 
Fact if you ask a vet for a copy of said manu's paperwork they have to give it to you by law.
Fact dogs are now DYING from heamoragic (sp?) and autoimmune disorders caused by too many vaccinations.

The K/C vaccine won't cover all forms of the disease nor will it last longer than 6 mths on the ones it does cover ergo most breeders I know don't give it.

Also for the other 'stuff' he did try this link to purchase online at way cheaper prices than your vets.
Hyperdrug Equine Pharmacy - Hyperdrug, Home of the Equine Pharmacy, Canine Chemists and Pigeon Pharmacy, pet medicines, wormers, and flea treatments

Prescription medicine charges for animals, cats dogs and horses


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

labmad said:


> ABSOLOUTLY - your dead right.......it's all about MONEY........this exsists in both pet and human circles........a very sad fact of life but unfortunately true


I wouldn't hesitate to vaccinate my dog (or any other animal which had vaccinations available to protect it from horrible (and expensive) diseases.

I would then booster it the following year but, especially in dogs, I think if they are walking out, they will come across virus and bacteria and develop their own immunity to diseases and so I wouldn't booster after that. However, as puppies they absolutely cannot do that.

I know of someone who breeds Bernese Mountain Dogs and she vaccinates her puppies and then blood tests. Quite often there are not sufficient antibodies in the blood after the vaccination, so she vaccinates again until she gets the necessary antibody count. After that she will blood test the following year and if the antibody count is still high, then she doesn't booster then or again.

Also I think it can depend on where you live - if you live in the country in a fairly isolated area, you dog will not come across the viruses etc that a dog will who is living and exercising in a large town or city where there are a lot of dogs.

And yes, there is no question that we over-vaccinate our animals, but then vaccinations and boosters and the "bread and butter" for most vets, so not all of them will give you this information. I have never boostered my cats annually, but did them every 3 years until they were 10 years old and then stopped. My vet feels that after 10 years of boosters any cat should have sufficient antibodies to protect it. However, for cat people, this does not apply to the Feline Leukaemia vaccination - this is a manufactured virus vaccine and should be boostered annually if your cat goes out and is at risk.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

My vetinary nurse told me something similar to whats been said 

He said that some of the vaccine the immunisations cover the illnesses for 3-7 years and he did mention that there is an on going argument about over vaccinating dogs 

he also said hush i dint tell you that lol:crazy:


----------



## *H* (Jun 17, 2007)

Our loval vet charges £55 for a puppy pack, which includes all the puppy jabs , microchip, worm treatment, frontline, a £5 voucher for neutering/spaying and a health check. (oh and a goody bag filled with samples ect  )


----------



## Andy (Jul 27, 2005)

*H* said:


> Our loval vet charges £55 for a puppy pack, which includes all the puppy jabs , microchip, worm treatment, frontline, a £5 voucher for neutering/spaying and a health check. (oh and a goody bag filled with samples ect  )


Thats a very good deal! I think the vet i use is just an expensive one because everyone else in my area who uses a different one say theirs are cheaper.

I am going to get the next lot done on Friday then that will do I think.

The people who haven't had their dogs done do they keep the puppies in still or just take them out straight away?


----------



## Andy (Jul 27, 2005)

Schip said:


> Prescription medicine charges for animals, cats dogs and horses


That link is interesting so if you have an ill pet and your vet prescribes drugs for it you can get a written prescription at no extra cost and take that to buy the same drugs online for loads cheaper? Worth knowing thanks for that.:notworthy:


----------



## Scoffa (Nov 23, 2006)

I have a GWP that I use to flush game for my BOP and I don't hesitate to keep her up to date with vaccines and wormers. We may also start having to vaccinate against other things like rabies seeing as the goverment has stopped quarantining animals coming into the Country.


----------



## loobylou (Nov 18, 2007)

It's only certain components of the vaccine which last for longer than 12 months. For example the vaccine for Leptospirosis which causes weils disease in humans will only cover for 12-18 months. Distemper, Hepatitis and parvo virus should be given routinely every 3 years.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Andy said:


> The people who haven't had their dogs done do they keep the puppies in still or just take them out straight away?


I haven't had a dog for years, but I know with my cats, that the vaccine isn't fully protecting them until about 14 days after they've had it.

I'm not a medical expert, but my understanding is that you are vaccinating an animal with (usually) live viruses to stimulate their immune system to build antibodies against those diseases, so I wouldn't be taking my pup out until I was sure the vaccine had given the pup a chance to build those antibodies to protect him.


----------



## Andy (Jul 27, 2005)

feorag said:


> I haven't had a dog for years, but I know with my cats, that the vaccine isn't fully protecting them until about 14 days after they've had it.
> 
> I'm not a medical expert, but my understanding is that you are vaccinating an animal with (usually) live viruses to stimulate their immune system to build antibodies against those diseases, so I wouldn't be taking my pup out until I was sure the vaccine had given the pup a chance to build those antibodies to protect him.


I meant the people who dont have their pups vaccinated. Do they keep them in till they are a bit older or do they just take them out anyway?: victory:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

My vets say wait for 5 to 10 days i usually always leave it 10 days to be safe


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Andy said:


> I meant the people who dont have their pups vaccinated. Do they keep them in till they are a bit older or do they just take them out anyway?: victory:


Oh I see what you mean! :blush: Sorry, misunderstanding!


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Andy said:


> I meant the people who dont have their pups vaccinated. Do they keep them in till they are a bit older or do they just take them out anyway?: victory:


me too lol sorry 

though is a good question when would you start taking your dog out if not vaccinated as 13 wks is the crucial age for socialising them or so they say


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Actually the best socialisation age for puppies starts at about 8/9 weeks according to Peter Neville - one of the first animal psychologists!


----------



## Andy (Jul 27, 2005)

I would think that if your not getting them vaccinated you could take them out straight away if your not having to wait for the jabs to kick in. I dont think i could do it. If my dog died of something a jab could prevent then i would be gutted but if he died as a result of a jab i would think at least i tried doing right.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Andy said:


> I would think that if your not getting them vaccinated you could take them out straight away if your not having to wait for the jabs to kick in. I dont think i could do it. If my dog died of something a jab could prevent then i would be gutted but if he died as a result of a jab i would think at least i tried doing right.


Yes, that's the way I would look at it too! I just think if you decide to take on an animal, you owe it to them to give them the best care you can and trying to prevent them getting a disease that could kill them, or be extremely painful is part of that 'best care'.


----------



## wayakinwolf (Oct 6, 2006)

Athravan said:


> I'd get a new vet that knows what they are talking about...
> 
> 
> Parvo FAQs
> ...


 
Parvo can actually live for many years in the ground around your home & apart from the very strong virucides, household bleach is the only thing that will kill it. Even if people take off their shoes, it transmits via droplets in the air so can carry in on clothing, even in hair etc.

The best thing on the market which is DEFRA approved too is Parvovirucide made by the Animal Health Company in Colchester Essex, it is a virucide, bacteriacide, fungicide, & insecticide & is very safe to use around all pets including reptiles as long as you follow the instructions. I have been using this product for many years & on all sorts of animal environments with complete safety, even my blood pythons viv. As long as you leave it for about an hour, then wipe clean with fresh water, it`s safe.
It also has an 8 weeks shelf life once made up from the concentrate & is quite cheap to buy for what it is.

When i have puppies in the house, NO-ONE gets in before being misted above their heads & then their hands, & then the soles of their shoes. The good thing about it too is that it doesn`t stain clothing or furniture etc.


----------

